# Dicker Karpfen aus dem Mittellandkanal



## ollidi (14. November 2006)

Leider nicht von mir gefangen, sondern von einem Vereinskollegen. #6 
Grösse: 96 cm
Gewicht: 25,4 Kg
Der Karpfen hat auf einen TWISTER |uhoh:  beim Zanderfischen gebissen. Der Fangort war der Mittellandkanal bei Peine.
Man beachte auch, dass der Fisch nicht ganz gerade, sondern leicht eingeknickt ist. 
Zum Grössenvergleich: Der Fänger ist ca. 1,90 gross.


----------



## Pilkman (14. November 2006)

*AW: Dicker Karpfen aus dem Mittellandkanal*

Echt ein netter "Beifang"... #6

Mal eben so´n 50Pfünder... :q :q :q


----------



## sunny (14. November 2006)

*AW: Dicker Karpfen aus dem Mittellandkanal*

Ist das ein fettes "Schwein", ich meine natürlich den Karpfen :q .

Dickes Petri Heil an deinen Vereinskameraden von hier aus #6 . War bestimmt nen geiler Drill.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (14. November 2006)

*AW: Dicker Karpfen aus dem Mittellandkanal*

...was für ein häßlicher Fisch...
...aber trotzdem Petri zum Fang an deinen Kollegen...
...beste Grüsse Stefan...


----------



## Husaberg_501 (14. November 2006)

*AW: Dicker Karpfen aus dem Mittellandkanal*

sieht aus als platze er gleich aus den nähten, aber schöner fisch #6 
ich fange so einen nicht mal gezielt |rolleyes


----------



## Ronen (14. November 2006)

*AW: Dicker Karpfen aus dem Mittellandkanal*

netter beifang!

Absolut geil!


----------



## Pilkman (14. November 2006)

*AW: Dicker Karpfen aus dem Mittellandkanal*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...was für ein häßlicher Fisch....



Naja, sagen wir mal recht mitgenommen. Aber wenn es eigentlich auf Zander mit dem Twister geht, wird man wohl kaum eine Abhakmatte mitschleppen.

Ist nun mal ein Beifang gewesen. #6


----------



## michel1209 (14. November 2006)

*AW: Dicker Karpfen aus dem Mittellandkanal*

der fisch hat bestimmt schon mit so mancher schiffsschraube bekanntschaft gemacht... der sieht ja aus wie aus dem fleischwolf.... aber das gewicht des fischs in verbindung mit ner spinnrute hat bestimmt ne schlaflose nacht bedeutet, beim fänger..

beste grüße micha


----------



## petrikasus (14. November 2006)

*AW: Dicker Karpfen aus dem Mittellandkanal*

... und da sagt meine Frau, ich soll abnehmen. Die sollte mal den Karpfen auf Diät setzen !!!


----------



## ollidi (14. November 2006)

*AW: Dicker Karpfen aus dem Mittellandkanal*



> der fisch hat bestimmt schon mit so mancher schiffsschraube bekanntschaft gemacht...


Da gehe ich auch mal von aus. Weiterhin hat die Stelle, wo er gefangen wurde, Steinpackung. Wenn da mal der Sog von den Schiffen kommt, wird er da ja auch drübergezogen. Dann bekommt er auch Beschädigungen der Art, wie sie zu erkennen sind.


----------



## sunny (14. November 2006)

*AW: Dicker Karpfen aus dem Mittellandkanal*



ollidi schrieb:


> Weiterhin hat die Stelle, wo er gefangen wurde, Steinpackung. Wenn da mal der Sog von den Schiffen kommt, wird er da ja auch drübergezogen. Dann bekommt er auch Beschädigungen der Art, wie sie zu erkennen sind.



Die "Beschädigungen" scheinen ihn aber nicht sonderlich vom wachsen abgehalten zu haben  .


----------



## esox_105 (14. November 2006)

*AW: Dicker Karpfen aus dem Mittellandkanal*

Alter Schwede, das ist im wahrsten Sinne ein Wasserschwein #6 .


----------



## ollidi (14. November 2006)

*AW: Dicker Karpfen aus dem Mittellandkanal*



> Die "Beschädigungen" scheinen ihn aber nicht sonderlich vom wachsen abgehalten zu haben  .


Das sieht zumindest nicht so aus. Kanalkarpfen scheinen halt die ganz Harten zu sein. :q
Und ich wette mal, dass da noch grössere drin sind.


----------



## HD4ever (14. November 2006)

*AW: Dicker Karpfen aus dem Mittellandkanal*

wow ... sowas anner leichten Spinnrute .... |uhoh:  #r #6


----------



## rob (14. November 2006)

*AW: Dicker Karpfen aus dem Mittellandkanal*

wow unglaublich!
dickes petri dem fänger!
was sich der wohl im drill gedacht hat wer da an seinem haken hängt:q gesagt hat er wie er ihn sah wahrscheinlich: schei*se ein karpfen:m


----------



## NorbertF (14. November 2006)

*AW: Dicker Karpfen aus dem Mittellandkanal*

Ekelhafte Viecher 
Aber was für ein Riesending, der Wahnsinn!


----------



## Husaberg_501 (14. November 2006)

*AW: Dicker Karpfen aus dem Mittellandkanal*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ekelhafte Viecher


 
das habe ich aber überlesen


----------



## sunny (14. November 2006)

*AW: Dicker Karpfen aus dem Mittellandkanal*



ollidi schrieb:


> Leider nicht von mir gefangen,



Sei man froh  . Ich stelle mir gerade vor, wie du den präsentieren wolltest. Du wärst doch ertrunken, du Sitzriese :q :q .


----------



## sam1000-0 (14. November 2006)

*AW: Dicker Karpfen aus dem Mittellandkanal*

Hallo zusammen!
Mal ne frage,Werden die Karpfen mit dem Alter zunähmend räuberisch?
Wer weiß mehr darüber?
Möglicherweise ist es wie beim Döbel.
Gruß:Michael


----------



## PROLOGIC (14. November 2006)

*AW: Dicker Karpfen aus dem Mittellandkanal*

Hi

WOW was für ein Klotz!
Na gut, allzu schön ist er wirklich nicht...
...hätt aber trotzdem nix dagegen wenn er bei mir gebissen hätte 

Glückwunsch an den Fänger!

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## Achim_F (14. November 2006)

*AW: Dicker Karpfen aus dem Mittellandkanal*

naja, ein "fuffi" halt, wen reisst der noch vom hocker?`


----------



## mauriangler (14. November 2006)

*AW: Dicker Karpfen aus dem Mittellandkanal*

Echt super beifang aber gutaussehen tut er wirklich nicht


----------



## punkarpfen (14. November 2006)

*AW: Dicker Karpfen aus dem Mittellandkanal*

@ Sam: Friedliche Räuber von Profi Blinker. Prima Fang!


----------



## alex4 (14. November 2006)

*AW: Dicker Karpfen aus dem Mittellandkanal*



Husaberg_501 schrieb:


> sieht aus als platze er gleich aus den nähten, aber schöner fisch #6
> ich fange so einen nicht mal gezielt |rolleyes


 
Da haste recht, vielleicht sollten wir alle unsere angelmethode umstellen :q :q :q 

gruß alex#6


----------



## Pilkman (14. November 2006)

*AW: Dicker Karpfen aus dem Mittellandkanal*



alex4 schrieb:


> Da haste recht, vielleicht sollten wir alle unsere angelmethode umstellen :q :q :q ...



Nöö, eigentlich nur das Gewässer wechseln. Man kann die "Dicken" nur da fangen, wo sie auch schwimmen....


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (14. November 2006)

*AW: Dicker Karpfen aus dem Mittellandkanal*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Nöö, eigentlich nur das Gewässer wechseln. Man kann die "Dicken" nur da fangen, wo sie auch schwimmen....



Wozu wechseln? schickt das Vieh nach WOB (Is ja garnicht soooo weit):q :q :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (14. November 2006)

*AW: Dicker Karpfen aus dem Mittellandkanal*

Die "Beschädigungen" sind kaum von Schiffsschrauben oder durch Schiffssog der ihn über die Steine reissen lässt, die kommen hauptsächlich von der Futtersuche und Futteraufnahme.
Mit dem Sog und den Schiffsschrauben kann der Brummer schon seit frühster Karpfenjugend umgehen und ist darauf eingestellt.
Ausserdem wer einmal in den Schraubensog gekommen ist, hat als Fisch im Kanal verloren!

Überlegt mal was der für Wege macht und Ecken aufsuchen muss um sein Gewicht zu erreichen und so alt zu werden und dabei immer das Gewicht zuhalten! Darum nehmen ja auch solche Brummer Fleischnahrung auf, man sagt ihnen sogar Kanibalismuss nach.

Trotzdem ein dickes *"Petri Heil"* #6 
Der Mittellandkanal ist immer für Überraschungen gut. #6


----------



## ollidi (14. November 2006)

*AW: Dicker Karpfen aus dem Mittellandkanal*



> Da haste recht, vielleicht sollten wir alle unsere angelmethode umstellen


Das ist eine Idee. |kopfkrat  |supergri  Ich erfinde mal schnell den ultimativen "Karpfentwister". #6 



> Wozu wechseln? schickt das Vieh nach WOB (Is ja garnicht soooo weit)


Nix ist.   Die schwimmen nur bis zur Brücke an der B444. :m Da endet unsere Strecke und die der IGM beginnt. 
Aber unsere Fische bleiben bei uns. Sind halt gut erzogen. |wavey: 


@sunny
Wie wolltest Du doch nochmal zur Pferd&Jagd kommen? |kopfkrat  |supergri  |wavey:


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (14. November 2006)

*AW: Dicker Karpfen aus dem Mittellandkanal*



ollidi schrieb:


> Nix ist.   Die schwimmen nur bis zur Brücke an der B444. :m Da endet unsere Strecke und die der IGM beginnt.
> Aber unsere Fische bleiben bei uns. Sind halt gut erzogen. |wavey:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ollidi (14. November 2006)

*AW: Dicker Karpfen aus dem Mittellandkanal*



> Der Mittellandkanal ist immer für Überraschungen gut. #6


Das stimmt wohl. #6 
Und das mit der Fleischnahrung habe ich auch schon öfters gehört.  
An einer Kieskuhle, in meiner Nähe, fängt man die grossen Karpfen fast nur auf Fetzen. :g


----------



## ollidi (14. November 2006)

*AW: Dicker Karpfen aus dem Mittellandkanal*



> Da steckt bestimmt Härke dahinter...:v


Durchaus möglich. :q
Härke Bier und Schiergehacktes erhöht die Kraft des Liebesaktes.
Oder in diesem Fall:
Härke Bier und Schiergehacktes erhöht die Kraft des Karpfenwachses. #6


----------



## harti911 (14. November 2006)

*AW: Dicker Karpfen aus dem Mittellandkanal*

Ja ja, ist schön ärgerlich, wenn man sich mit solchen Beifängen abplagen muss und abends kein Stachelritter auf dem Teller liegt... :q 

Glückwunsch an den Fänger! #6


----------



## sunny (15. November 2006)

*AW: Dicker Karpfen aus dem Mittellandkanal*



ollidi schrieb:


> @sunny
> Wie wolltest Du doch nochmal zur Pferd&Jagd kommen? |kopfkrat  |supergri  |wavey:



So ähnlich wie du zur Wümme :q .


----------



## ollidi (15. November 2006)

*AW: Dicker Karpfen aus dem Mittellandkanal*



> So ähnlich wie zur Wümme :q .


Für die Wümme brauchst Du aber keine Eintrittskarte. :q :q


----------



## sunny (15. November 2006)

*AW: Dicker Karpfen aus dem Mittellandkanal*



ollidi schrieb:


> Für die Wümme brauchst Du aber keine Eintrittskarte. :q :q



Zur Not haben die am Eingang so viele davon, dass sie die Dinger sogar verkaufen  :q .


----------



## Husaberg_501 (15. November 2006)

*AW: Dicker Karpfen aus dem Mittellandkanal*

irg.was stimmt doch mit den fischen nicht...
beim blinkern fängt er eine riesen murmel und mein kumpel hat neulich auf boilie einen 90cm und 15 pf. zander gefangen...
wird mal wieder zeit für ein neues buch mit den modernsten angelmethoden #6 :q


----------



## michel1209 (15. November 2006)

*AW: Dicker Karpfen aus dem Mittellandkanal*



MikeFish schrieb:


> Die "Beschädigungen" sind kaum von Schiffsschrauben oder durch Schiffssog der ihn über die Steine reissen lässt, die kommen hauptsächlich von der Futtersuche und Futteraufnahme.
> Mit dem Sog und den Schiffsschrauben kann der Brummer schon seit frühster Karpfenjugend umgehen und ist darauf eingestellt.
> Ausserdem wer einmal in den Schraubensog gekommen ist, hat als Fisch im Kanal verloren!
> 
> ...



zum glück kannst Du unter wasser schauen....

ich war ma bei einem karpfendrill dabei, bei dem es dazu kam, dass der am haken hängende fisch in die schraube eines schiffs kam. was dann am haken hing war auch ein mächtig gebeutelter fisch... 

beste grüße micha


----------



## MxkxFxsh (15. November 2006)

*AW: Dicker Karpfen aus dem Mittellandkanal*

@ michel1209

Holla .......
es geht geht doch hier darum warum und wieso der Karpfen so aussieht wie er nunmal aussieht.

Wie soll man das verstehen mit dem "gebeuteltem Fisch" ??
Lebte er noch oder war er in Fetzen gehackt von der Schraube?
Wie groß war denn das Schiff?
Ich denke wir reden hier von den Mittellandkanal-Pötten mit über 1000BRT und deren Sog und Schiffsschrauben.
Ich denke wenn da ein Fisch mitten im Drill reinkommt, ist wohl die Schnur durch oder der Fisch ist Hackfleisch?? Das kann sich bestimmt jeder vorstellen ohne das ich unter Wasser schauen kann !
Und das mit meinem "unter Wasser sehen" beruht daher das es vor X-jahren Filmberichte darüber im TV gab und mir alte Angler dieses mündlich berichteten. :m


----------



## Mr.Teeq (17. November 2006)

*AW: Dicker Karpfen aus dem Mittellandkanal*

lebt der noch? der sieht ja so aus als würde er schon 14 tage irgendwo an der oberfläche rumtreiben .....
also ohne gummihandscjuhe hätt ich den net angelangt |supergri


----------



## ollidi (17. November 2006)

*AW: Dicker Karpfen aus dem Mittellandkanal*

Der lebt schon noch. :m


----------



## Humphfry (17. November 2006)

*AW: Dicker Karpfen aus dem Mittellandkanal*

Seine Haut is an den Stellen an denen man zumindest keine Wunde sieht irgendwie "ledriger" als normal.Kommt das vielleicht davon,dass er da mal Wunden hatte und es jetzt so aussieht?|kopfkrat


----------



## Carptigers (22. November 2006)

*AW: Dicker Karpfen aus dem Mittellandkanal*



Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:


> Wozu wechseln? schickt das Vieh nach WOB (Is ja garnicht soooo weit):q :q :q


 
Die schwimmen da schon  |rolleyes


----------



## Raabiat (23. November 2006)

*AW: Dicker Karpfen aus dem Mittellandkanal*

boah pervers....was ne bombe dieser fisch.....ich stell mir grad den 50-pfünder an der leichten barschtwister-rute vor|uhoh: 

der macht das Ding kurz und klein...ausserdem brauchste für den ja ne 6000er Rolle......möcht nich wissen wie der abging....

einfach nur pervers.....|uhoh:


----------



## harry_kat (24. November 2006)

*AW: Dicker Karpfen aus dem Mittellandkanal*

Glückwünsche auch von mir!

Schön sieht d. Carp aber echt nicht aus


----------



## ollidi (24. November 2006)

*AW: Dicker Karpfen aus dem Mittellandkanal*



> den 50-pfünder an der leichten barschtwister-rute vor|uhoh:


Das war auch heftig an der Zanderspinne mit 40 Gramm WG.
Aber der Knabe kann Angeln wie sonst keiner. #6 
Ich glaube der hat als erstes in seinem Leben keinen Schnuller in der Hand gehabt, sondern eine Angel. :m



> Schön sieht d. Carp aber echt nicht aus


Der wird wohl auch schon einiges mitgemacht haben. |uhoh:


----------



## käptn iglo (24. November 2006)

*AW: Dicker Karpfen aus dem Mittellandkanal*

wat ein haeßlicher fisch aber was ihm an schoenheit fehlt macht er mit masse wieder wett.

gratuliere vor allem zum fang mit der spinne hat bestimmt einen saumaeßigen spass gemacht


----------



## Carpinvader (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Dicker Karpfen aus dem Mittellandkanal*

Ich wurde gerne am Kanal im Hannover auf Karpfenangeln . Kann jemand mir ein Tipp geben wo ich anfangen söllte da ich vom Kanal keine ärnung habe


----------



## la seebäär (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Dicker Karpfen aus dem Mittellandkanal*

was heißt hier häßlich???|krach:
der fisch ist richtig geil ...der hatt charakter!!!

ist nicht so ein langweiliger glatter makelloser..nein er ist echt hammer und in ner guten verfassung wenn ihr mich fragt diese male gehören zu seinem leben und sein leben ist scheinbar das eines KANALROCKERS:m

JEDER FISCH IST SCHÖN..wenn es mit den menschen doch auch so währe


----------

